# when employee bathrooms attack!



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

From a lower level nurses bathroom that utilizes an ejector pit. I've cleaned this mess out twice in a month now. Funny that nobody admits to using paper towel in the toilet. Yummy...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope you were paid well !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

:laughing:someone is on the rag ...big time....:laughing:.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

The boss charged $250 each trip. The business owner was really questioning me on the second trip. I showed him the 15 lbs of wet paper towel I cleaned from the sump. I recommended that he get rid of the towels and install an electric dryer. No matter how many signs you hang in the bathroom, the paper towel always gets flushed.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't you know that women never use paper towels, non-biodegradable wipes, or other feminine products. :laughing:

For those of us who snake drains we have heard it time and again. One time I was snaking a drain, and my son was there helping. We pulled out a bunch of wipes, and made a nice tall pile. In front of the landlord I asked the tenant who was flushing the wipes. We got the ole :no: nobody here. In slow motion both my son and I turned looked at each other, the pile, then back at the tenant. :laughing:

Typical responses.
I don't use them.
We told the girls not to do it.
Not sure, I don't flush them. 
Must be from the last person who lived here.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, I get the same response from homeowners when I am untangling condoms from my snake cable. 

Nobody ever knows where they came from!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rob the plumber said:


> Lol, I get the same response from homeowners when I am untangling condoms from my snake cable.
> 
> Nobody ever knows where they came from!


Reminds me of a time when I pulled out the feminine products and the current girlfriends wigged out. "Those aren't mine, he is cheating, I can't wait for him to get home."  I told her that I was out in the main, so that it most likely isn't from that house. :001_unsure: She didn't seem to buy that story, so I wrapped up got paid and left, quick.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

ive also been hearing its says their flushable(wipes),unfortunatlly they don't come with a check book to pay the plumber


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rob the plumber said:


> From a lower level nurses bathroom that utilizes an ejector pit. I've cleaned this mess out twice in a month now. Funny that nobody admits to using paper towel in the toilet. Yummy...
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12257"/>


I guess some people cant figure out what can and can't be flushed.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I guess some people cant figure out what can and can't be flushed.


I don't argue anymore. I give one warning, and then move on. Too many people just don't care, and if they want to continue to pay for service then I'll take it. :thumbsup:

Stupidity and apathy do have a cost.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That reminds me, I need to the crock pot off. Thanks.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

$250? Super cheap. I clean them from $549+


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> I don't argue anymore. I give one warning, and then move on. Too many people just don't care, and if they want to continue to pay for service then I'll take it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Stupidity and apathy do have a cost.


I agree, I find it funny when a HO Denys that they flushed the products down the john that caused the issue, it's really funny when the HO is the only one that lives in the house, it's like some person snuck in just to flush wipes, tampons, paper towels down the John.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I agree, I find it funny when a HO Denys that they flushed the products down the john that caused the issue, it's really funny when the HO is the only one that lives in the house, it's like some person snuck in just to flush wipes, tampons, paper towels down the John.



Once a month I go around shoving wipes and feminine products in clean-outs. Its my part-time job, Drain-Fairy. :laughing: Few days later I flier the neighborhood.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Once a month I go around shoving wipes and feminine products in clean-outs. Its my part-time job, Drain-Fairy. :laughing: Few days later I flier the neighborhood.


:laughing: if I saw that guy in the pic dressed up like that in my neighborhood I would move lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Indie said:


> Once a month I go around shoving wipes and feminine products in clean-outs. Its my part-time job, Drain-Fairy. :laughing: Few days later I flier the neighborhood.


That's exactly how I pictured you....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Airgap said:


> That's exactly how I pictured you....


Told you I was good looking. :laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> $250? Super cheap. I clean them from $549+


$549! Wow. I though $250 was good considering I was in and out in about 40 minutes. I guess the utter nastiness is worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

How did you clean it out? Just pull the pump out of there and clean it, and then what shovel that stuff out and into garbage bags?


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

First I shook the pump around to drop the clog out of the inlet. Then hooked the float and held it up with a roll of solder. When most of the water was out of the pit, I used a mini rake to grab the debris from the pit. Nurses kept walking into the break room and just about gagging.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Working hourly can suck when I made $25 to do that...


----------

